# 1993 Signature 2000 Series



## TecumsehBriggs

I sold a 1999 Craftsman awhile back & got this one free from the buyer. It's a 1993 (although it has 1997 dates on it) Montgomery Ward Signature 2000 Series (MTD Model 670) with an 18hp Briggs opposed twin, 42" deck, 7 speed. 

So far I've pressure-washed the entire machine, changed the oil & both spark plugs, replaced some fuel line, installed a fuel shutoff valve & replaced the fuel filter, replaced both axle bushings on the left side with brass (plastic bushings were shot), repaired a crack in the dash tower with a piece of bar stock & bolts & nuts, lubed, adjusted, tweaked, etc. I swapped the seat with my '96 Ranch King (which I swapped from another Signature 2000 Series) because it had no rips or cracks in it (mine had 1 small crack, but I repaired it with silicone).

Yesterday I cleaned & sanded the underside of the deck & sharpened the blades, then I painted the underside gloss black, even though it was metallic burgundy (black was cheaper). Today I sanded, primed & painted the topside of the deck gloss burgundy. Came out good I think. The engine runs well & the drivetrain works as it should, as do the headlights. I also have to check the right rear tire; it's not holding air for more than 24 hours. I may Slime it, or tube it if the Slime doesn't hold. I bought 2 new tubes for another Sinature I'm currently working on. That one has a 2 bin bagger, so I may install it on this one. We'll see...I have less than $30 invested in this so far, but I plan to list it for $650 with the bagger.

I installed the deck, adjusted it & went for a mow. Does a great job! Here are the pics.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Cool- the twin should be worth more anyway.

Im irratated at my 85 mastercut- why ive let it sit out in the shed - im thinking a rod may be comming loose ( lil 'ticking' metal noise turing motor by hand) - probably just swap motors and rebuild it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Yesterday, I took the bagger frame off my 2002 Huskee & installed it on this tractor. Had to straighten it out, since the previous owner was a thug & abused his equipment. Touched up the paint & attached all the bagger parts. Posted on craigslist for $650 w/free delivery within 50 miles of my location. I'm going to need a battery for this one. It's the skinny motorcycle type battery.

I put some liquid laundry starch in the right rear tire, since it wasn't holding air for more than 24 hours. Still has air after about 4 days. Looks like it works.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I hate those lil batteries - theyre expensive and dont seem to last very long ( specially with a big twin) - my dad did some modding to my old '92 white - he opened up the battery area, used an old computer case to make a tray and fit a 'normal' size tractor battery in it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here she is with the bagger:


----------



## Canadian95MTD

Hey. I have the exact same motor. Have you ever had problems with it not drawing fuel?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

No fuel problems whatsoever. Started it up for the first time this year, started right up. I added Sea Foam & some 2 cycle oil to the gas & ran it before I stored it for the winter. Added some fresh gas & she started like she was supposed to.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

If its not pulling fuel- then sounds like the pump diaphrams need replacing - you can get a rebuild kit reletively cheep.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Not having a fuel problem, but thanks anyway.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Sold her Saturday. Now I have to procure a few parts for my other tractor projects. Should all pan out this week...


----------

